# Carrier Weathermaker



## johndaprano (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone know the difference between Carrier Weathermaker furnaces/AC units and Carrier furnaces/AC units. I was thinking of buying the Carrier Weathermaker 9200 Ultra Efficency Furnace and AC system. 

Further, I am undecided if I should buy the Weathermaker model. Is this a lower model/quality of Carrier. I did a little bit of research on Carrier's website but they don't have any weathermaker furnaces as a sellection. 

Thank you,
John


----------



## hvacr_pro (Jan 21, 2010)

theres weathermakers are just a different brand name...contactors will use a lesser quility..less options..may not have insluation or so forth. but its still a carrier...sure u want to install now..maybe..read up on them google top 10 in furnace quility,and warranty's you may be surprised carrier doesnt have the name it use too a/c sure..but then again they all have issues...u like ur nike shoes? like paying for the name...watch out oem parts...cause its a carrier have special plugs, hsi,cant use univ...ur going to pay more..if a part fails out of warranty....then again get the 10 year warranty on any high eff furnace...cause theres still acid water being made...and steel...only time will tell.


----------



## johndaprano (Aug 24, 2009)

*Carrier - HVAC installation*

Thanks for the reply hvacr_pro. I called a few local installers and found out that weathermaker is a carrier. Just a lower quality with less options. 

I ended up buying the Carrier Weathermaker 9200 Ultra Efficency Furnace and AC system. It's a year old system that some one removed from their house they lost. 

Planning on hiring a certified HVAC contractor to install it into a house I recently rehabbed. What does it typically cost to have a system installed? I have/purchased the furnace, A coil, and condensor. Looks like in addtion, I will need to purchase the fuse box, line set and may need the AC system to be charged. Doesn't look like there will be too much tin work or sheet metal work to be done. 

thanks,
John Daprano


----------



## hvacr_pro (Jan 21, 2010)

just make sure u get a good company..not the cheapest..u wanna make sure they set ur gas pressure when done...u should see him at the end...hook a manometer to the gas valve and adjust..well any good tech will...but installation cost...u got wiring..venting...drain 600 to 1000 bucks depending on what u have now and what corrects is needed to bring it up to code..all changes region ur in..i dont no ur american laws..i no were stricter on it...i dont no if its now law u have to use 636 as venting material or if ur still using abs let me no..


----------



## JJDH (Jan 20, 2010)

That is a 20 man hour job. Also there are other additional materials. Around here more like 30**for labor and material, proper cts..


----------

